# rag on foh thread



## panda




----------



## daveb

Like.


----------



## marc4pt0

Need this in Spanish for our dishwashers as well.


----------



## ecchef

Ummm...I dunno. 5 holes may be a bit confusing for waiters.


----------



## cheflarge

:doublethumbsup: :rofl2: :biggrin: LMFAO!!! :laugh: :bliss: :laughat:


----------



## pleue

I feel like somewhere in the universe there is a dishwasher forum where they rag on cooks who complain about long hours and low pay  Don't get me wrong, I've worn most hats in a restaurant and think FOH make out like relative bandits to the rest


----------



## Godslayer

pleue said:


> I feel like somewhere in the universe there is a dishwasher forum where they rag on cooks who complain about long hours and low pay  Don't get me wrong, I've worn most hats in a restaurant and think FOH make out like relative bandits to the rest



Ive done dishwaser many moons ago. Its a ****** gig. Waiter wasnt bad though, most days i out made the cooks.


----------



## ecchef

I sometimes used to bail out the dishwashers on my last job. It was actually a lot of fun. Especially when the Coronas showed up.


----------



## 420layersofdank

Foh= instant complaining as soon as they come through the doors. Idk if they even realize it. Granted, cooks complain also but those need to be disposed of


----------



## panda

during pizza night with our brand new wood burning oven in outdoor seating area, a server sold a 'half pizza' @ you guessed it half price. i told him i'm going to throw the other half right at his face.


----------



## GorillaGrunt

Get a ticket. Fire ticket as printed. Waitress comes running in to tell expo its entered wrong. Begin refire. Look at ticket - notice its her shift meal. You rang in your own f_____g food wrong??


----------



## panda

Damn dude I have yet to see that one happen yet!!


----------



## OliverNuther

I cant see the graphic in &#128060; oriiginal post. And while I get the context of the thread Im suffering massive FOMO without the graphic. Somebody pls help me.


----------



## Bacon king tone

I love when foh comes to work and immedietly eats family meal lol


----------



## labor of love

FOH is notorious for giving us a last call at the end of night only to ring in another 5 top 10 minutes later. I get paid by the hour so I dont really care but jeez how hard is it to make sure no more orders are coming back?


----------



## Dendrobatez

"vetran" servers who still can't understand that you dont take temps on short rib and 14hr sous vide lamb belly


----------



## ecchef

GorillaGrunt said:


> Get a ticket. Fire ticket as printed. Waitress comes running in to tell expo its entered wrong. Begin refire. Look at ticket - notice its her shift meal. You rang in your own f_____g food wrong??



Im not surprised by that...I am surprised that mgmt lets servers ring in their own tickets.


----------



## slickmamba

Dendrobatez said:


> "vetran" servers who still can't understand that you dont take temps on short rib and 14hr sous vide lamb belly



Oh god no


----------



## panda

lol


----------



## GorillaGrunt

ecchef said:


> Im not surprised by that...I am surprised that mgmt lets servers ring in their own tickets.



If we started a rag on management thread Id hit the million posts overnight.


----------



## Kippington

One I see all the time - function 2nd course food takes 20 mins to cook, FOH tells us they will be ready for next course in 5 mins...



GorillaGrunt said:


> Get a ticket. Fire ticket as printed. Waitress comes running in to tell expo its entered wrong. Begin refire. Look at ticket - notice its her shift meal. You rang in your own f_____g food wrong??



She changed her mind on what she wanted to eat after punching it through, 100%.

The best of the FOH is when they have to clear the beer taps at the bar, many many free pints of beer come to us in the BOH and all animosity is forgotten.


----------



## panda

i once made the employee meal that was rung in middle of rush, when she came to pick it up she complained that it took so long so i took the plate waved it in her face and threw it straight into the trash. i took her out for drinks later that night


----------



## panda

when they take the last item of something from storage but leave the empty box there. arghhhhh drives me up the wall!!!


----------



## M1k3

panda said:


> when they take the last item of something from storage but leave the empty box there. arghhhhh drives me up the wall!!!


How about 1 glove in the box?


----------



## Ben.G.

When they punch in an order with modifications typed in using stupid made up abbreviations that nobody can understand because they don’t have time to type in the whole word. Then we have to wait 10 minutes for them to come around and explain it before we can fire the bill.


----------



## M1k3

Ben.G. said:


> When they punch in an order with modifications typed in using stupid made up abbreviations that nobody can understand because they don’t have time to type in the whole word. Then we have to wait 10 minutes for them to come around and explain it before we can fire the bill.


No on
Add ch
Hot
No glu
Veg
*See server


----------



## Ben.G.

When they drop their cardboard or garbage in the back for the cooks to take out because they are too lazy to throw it in the bin themselves.


----------



## M1k3

Steak med-rare (more rare)
No blood
Not pink


----------



## M1k3

Oh my absolute favorite!!!

Salmon
*Vegan


----------



## WildBoar

Are there any systems that are 2-way so you can electronically reply right back to the server who put in the ticket? If not, there should be. And the alert should be a buzzer that zaps them with a shock.


----------



## ian

.


----------



## BillHanna

M1k3 said:


> *See server


in HELL, you selfish, mercinarial, blame it all on the cook, bastard.

Oh. The kitchen is the reason my food took so long to get to the table? Then how are the plates so hot, but the food so cold. How Sway?


----------



## M1k3

WildBoar said:


> Are there any systems that are 2-way so you can electronically reply right back to the server who put in the ticket? If not, there should be. And the alert should be a buzzer that zaps them with a shock.


Yes. When they come into the kitchen, hurtling profanities  sternly worded disappointment at them. Or something similar. Or the classic but declining usage of throwing stuff.


----------



## panda

WildBoar said:


> Are there any systems that are 2-way so you can electronically reply right back to the server who put in the ticket? If not, there should be. And the alert should be a buzzer that zaps them with a shock.


they should let you middle finger emoji react


----------



## Byphy

Server: "Customer wants to know if this dish has fish sauce in it..."
Me: "So tell them."
Server: "I forgot if it does or not."
Me: "Every dish does."

Repeat the next day with the same server for a whole year.


----------



## Twigg

M1k3 said:


> Oh my absolute favorite!!!
> 
> Salmon
> *Vegan


You should tell them you have no idea if the salmon was a vegan.


----------



## GorillaGrunt

@#&!!*¥% FoH

That is all


----------



## BillHanna

Oh. You’re excited to see how I do on the floor? You want to see if I can be so smart to remember the entire menu? I COOK IT, BXTCH. I HAVE TO KNOW THE MENU. 

Expecting me to fail on that point means I was right to call you stupid. STUPID.


----------



## BillHanna

I haven’t worked in a restaurant in nine years, and I STILL hate servers.


----------



## birdsfan

GorillaGrunt said:


> @#&!!*¥% FoH
> 
> 
> GG had a rough Mother's Day!
> 
> I think we all did. Generally speaking, many servers piss me off....having time to hover at the pass, drinking coffee, waiting for their tickets to get plated, maybe going out for a smoke to ***** about only getting $250 in tips. Noticed a different dynamic yesterday. Because my spot has had such a hard time finding servers, FOH was really short staffed. They had the same frantic look on their face that I had. There were even....wait for it...beads of sweat on their brow! (though the dining room was a comfortable 72 while the kitchen was in the 90s on a cool day)
> 
> I found it fairly gratifying.


----------



## birdsfan

Da*m....I just looked at my post. Clearly I am KKF application challenged!

What I meant to do was....



GorillaGrunt said:


> @#&!!*¥% FoH
> 
> That is all




GG had a rough Mother's Day!

I think we all did. Generally speaking, many servers piss me off....having time to hover at the pass, drinking coffee, waiting for their tickets to get plated, maybe going out for a smoke to ***** about only getting $250 in tips. Noticed a different dynamic yesterday. Because my spot has had such a hard time finding servers, FOH was really short staffed. They had the same frantic look on their face that I had. There were even....wait for it...beads of sweat on their brow! (though the dining room was a comfortable 72 while the kitchen was in the 90s on a cool day)

I found it fairly gratifying.


----------



## labor of love

Servers are the life source of any restaurant that seeks success. BOH is a place where people endlessly complain about the lives they don’t have and the jealousy of others.


----------



## BillHanna

labor of love said:


> Servers are the life source of any restaurant that seeks success. BOH is a place where people endlessly complain about the lives they don’t have and the jealousy of others.


BOOOOOO. BOOOOOOO. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## M1k3

labor of love said:


> Servers are the life source of any restaurant that seeks success. BOH is a place where people endlessly complain about the lives they don’t have and the jealousy of others.


Unpopular opinions thread is that way


----------



## BillHanna

A restaurant without servers is a buffet. A restaurant without cooks is ......???? Closed? Vending machine? Convenience store?


----------



## birdsfan

Aaaaaah......Jedi Master-like wisdom right there


----------



## labor of love

BillHanna said:


> BOOOOOO. BOOOOOOO. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


It hurts because it’s sorta true


----------



## AT5760

I'd much rather order at the counter and pick up my own food than have someone bring me drinks and then tell me to go cook my own food in the back...


----------



## labor of love

M1k3 said:


> Unpopular opinions thread is that way


Why so sensitive?

Edit: you also kinda proved my point


----------



## GorillaGrunt

All the restaurants I've worked at before this one, when we got busy the issue requiring engineering, tactics, and strategy was always getting the food cooking or cooked and having it come out at the right time. This place the issue is literally getting food that is finished to the customer (lot of takeout stuff). I'm moving expo to the takeout pizza side and that should fix most of it but man! Otoh my crew are the best at their jobs with the current menu of anyone I've ever had.


----------



## YumYumSauce

Spot I just left had the worst FOH Ive seen yet. Also craziest owner. They have a crew like 3x the size of the boh crew which has like 8 cooks. Food constantly dying in the window. Tickets rang in to wrong tables. 
Servers who dont know meat temps, vegans who dont promote meat specials. FOH who dont know the meaning of ALL IN. It gets called 2-3 times a night then a ticket comes in a few minutes later when everythings broken down.

Only requirement to be hired is that they're attractive, most come from day club, pool, nightlife. 

And I remember when we 1st opened the foh managers were spouting off about how they were gonna follow forbes service standards.


----------



## MoabDave

No on
Add ch
Hot
No glu
Veg
*See server
[/QUOTE]
Mmmm, no onions, add Chiles, hot-as in spicy, no gluten, vegan
How'd I do?


----------



## M1k3

MoabDave said:


> No on
> Add ch
> Hot
> No glu
> Veg
> *See server


Mmmm, no onions, add Chiles, hot-as in spicy, no gluten, vegan
How'd I do?
[/QUOTE]
Forgot to see server that went on break.


----------



## GorillaGrunt

No ontological inertia
Add Switzerland
Hotchpot
No gluons in my quark soup
Vegeta>Goku


----------



## Bigbbaillie

I heard a server complaining about how hot she was today while she was wearing a dress that probably only covered half of her body and polishing wine glasses. I was bouncing between line and dish-pit and actually sweating my balls off, like how can you be complaining about the heat when you are easily one of the most comfortable people in the kitchen. Like why do people in that situation stand to make more money than the cooks who actually allow them the opportunity to do what they do. Restaurants and cooks would exist without servers, servers would not exist without cooks, period. 
I really don't hate servers, I just have a lot of pent up animosity because I get paid less than them to work AT LEAST just as hard.


----------



## M1k3

Bigbbaillie said:


> I heard a server complaining about how hot she was today while she was wearing a dress that probably only covered half of her body and polishing wine glasses. I was bouncing between line and dish-pit and actually sweating my balls off, like how can you be complaining about the heat when you are easily one of the most comfortable people in the kitchen. Like why do people in that situation stand to make more money than the cooks who actually allow them the opportunity to do what they do. Restaurants and cooks would exist without servers, servers would not exist without cooks, period.
> I really don't hate servers, I just have a lot of pent up animosity because I get paid less than them to work AT LEAST just as hard.


"Wow! It's hot in here. Isn't it <insert line cook name>?"

"<Death stares and daggers shooting out of every line cooks eyes> A LA VERGA!"


----------

